# Any mums living in Gran Alacant?



## Mrs R (Jul 25, 2013)

Hey there, 
My husband, my soon to be 2 year old daughter and myself are moving soon to Gran Alacant. We dont know anybody overthere and as my husband works offshore, I would like to meet other mums with young children to learn about the area and not to feel very lonely.
Any comments would be appreciated
Thanks


----------



## Leanne7011 (Jan 4, 2013)

Hi! 


My partner, 18 month old son and I are moving to gran alicante also in 4 weeks for ten months as ill be attending the University as part of my course. 

We are hoping to live in gran alicante depending on whether we like it or not. How are ye finding it?


----------



## DunWorkin (Sep 2, 2010)

FYI Gran Alacant is not the same as Alicante. it is about 18km from the city


----------



## Leanne7011 (Jan 4, 2013)

Ok thanks!


----------



## Mrs R (Jul 25, 2013)

Hi Leanna, 
Just wondering if you are already in Alicante? How is it going?


----------



## Leanne7011 (Jan 4, 2013)

Mrs R said:


> Hi Leanna,
> Just wondering if you are already in Alicante? How is it going?


Hi sorry about the wait, I don't have Internet so only use it if I go to mc Donald's, wanted to update everyone some time soon anyway but ill write back to you first. 

All is going well, I really like it here. My son has adapted well and has attended the crèche the last three days. A bit upset leaving, but he will be fine. 

One thing though, I am a bit lonely. I have a few friends in the university but obviously their Erasmus experience will be a lot different to mine, having a young child. 

When are you due to come again?


----------



## DunWorkin (Sep 2, 2010)

Leanne7011 said:


> Hi sorry about the wait, I don't have Internet so only use it if I go to mc Donald's, wanted to update everyone some time soon anyway but ill write back to you first.
> 
> All is going well, I really like it here. My son has adapted well and has attended the crèche the last three days. A bit upset leaving, but he will be fine.
> 
> ...


Hi Leanne

I have been thinking about you and wondering how you are getting on. 

Glad you are finally here but sorry to here you are feeling lonely. I thought your partner was coming with you - or did that change?

Has your university course started yet? 

I live not far from Alicante (20 minute tram journey) but I am afraid I am not in your age group (not even close ) so probably not a great help but if you feel you need some contact with a 'grandma' figure send me a PM.


----------



## Kerry UK (May 7, 2013)

*To Leanne*



Leanne7011 said:


> Hi sorry about the wait, I don't have Internet so only use it if I go to mc Donald's, wanted to update everyone some time soon anyway but ill write back to you first.
> 
> All is going well, I really like it here. My son has adapted well and has attended the crèche the last three days. A bit upset leaving, but he will be fine.
> 
> ...


Sorry, Mrs R, for hi-jacking your thread - just wanted to say to Leanne, sorry you are feeling a little isolated. I have been following your adventure as I am also planning to move to Costa Blanca soon. Have you checked out the free English papers? My neighbour here in the UK has a home in Torrevieja, and brings me the free papers - they do seem to have a lot of adverts for social groups for ex-pats of all ages. Plus, is there a noticeboard at your University which might have adverts for meeting with like-minded people? If so, could you possibly put up a card asking to meet up with other student mums?

Looking forward to reading how you get on.


----------



## Mrs R (Jul 25, 2013)

Hi Leanne, 
It's great to hear from you! Sorry that you are feeling a little bit lonely...moving to a new place is difficult and it takes time to meet people. It's horrible to feel alone but at least you are making friends at uni at the moment and I'm sure you'll meet other mums soon, maybe through the crèche that your son is attending. 
We are moving in the middle/end of November so it would be lovely to meet up once I'm overthere. 
By the way, I sent you a text to the number you gave me, did you get it? 
Have you found a place to rent? Do u like the area? So many questions to make!

Also Kerry, it's good to hear other people's opinions.


----------



## seesaw (Jun 17, 2013)

Hello Leanne, it is so cool to see others bringing children with them to Spain to study. I will be coming from Australia in January with my husband and two kids to study in Jaen, Andalusia.


----------



## Leanne7011 (Jan 4, 2013)

DunWorkin said:


> Hi Leanne
> 
> I have been thinking about you and wondering how you are getting on.
> 
> ...


Hey, 

I am about to write a new post to update everyone as i havent had a chance to get on this til now and my wifi at home will not be set up til tonight hopefully. 

I started Uni this week properly but finding it hard to find classes to suit the creche times etc etc so at the moment I am taking two classes which i really enjoy so far and I will start a spanish language course the end of september. I am doing the bare minimum required by my home university so it just means i will have to take an extra class or two next semester which i dont mind. 

My partner has gone home now. 

I dont feel so bad now that im getting into the swing of college. Thanks for your help and we can always meet up some day if you are free.


----------



## Leanne7011 (Jan 4, 2013)

Kerry UK said:


> Sorry, Mrs R, for hi-jacking your thread - just wanted to say to Leanne, sorry you are feeling a little isolated. I have been following your adventure as I am also planning to move to Costa Blanca soon. Have you checked out the free English papers? My neighbour here in the UK has a home in Torrevieja, and brings me the free papers - they do seem to have a lot of adverts for social groups for ex-pats of all ages. Plus, is there a noticeboard at your University which might have adverts for meeting with like-minded people? If so, could you possibly put up a card asking to meet up with other student mums?
> 
> Looking forward to reading how you get on.



No i didnt even think of that. I would like to meet other spanish moms to improve my spanish or anyone really at this stage. 

Putting a card up around the place is a good idea also. I dont know what to make of other spanish moms yet, they dont seem to friendly. Even my neighbours barely speak to me. 

Thanks!!


----------



## Leanne7011 (Jan 4, 2013)

seesaw said:


> Hello Leanne, it is so cool to see others bringing children with them to Spain to study. I will be coming from Australia in January with my husband and two kids to study in Jaen, Andalusia.


Oh that´s cool. I am loving the experience at the moment. I find it a lot easier than at home so don´t be worried. However, because im from Ireland i think anywhere is better than there at the moment! lol.. What will you be studying?


----------



## Joanna louise (Sep 13, 2013)

Hi there Ladies, I live in Gran Alacant and have done for the last 12 years so if you need any advice or help let me know. I am off work at the moment as I am a new mum with a gorgeous 3 month old. If you want to meet up let me know. I really don´t like to think of anyone feeling lonely as I have lots of lovely friends here. Good luck with everything and hope to hear from you soon.


----------



## Leanne7011 (Jan 4, 2013)

Joanna louise said:


> Hi there Ladies, I live in Gran Alacant and have done for the last 12 years so if you need any advice or help let me know. I am off work at the moment as I am a new mum with a gorgeous 3 month old. If you want to meet up let me know. I really don´t like to think of anyone feeling lonely as I have lots of lovely friends here. Good luck with everything and hope to hear from you soon.


Hi thanks for the reply. I'm livin in the city at the moment and I think Mrs R is moving over in November. Meeting up would be great once you're feeling up for it. Are your friends English or Spanish? I'm finding it hard to find people. Are there any groups or clubs to join?


----------



## Joanna louise (Sep 13, 2013)

Leanne7011 said:


> Hi thanks for the reply. I'm livin in the city at the moment and I think Mrs R is moving over in November. Meeting up would be great once you're feeling up for it. Are your friends English or Spanish? I'm finding it hard to find people. Are there any groups or clubs to join?


I have a variety of friends, but most of them are English. I am married to a Spanish man so get to use my Spanish all the time. Most of my friends live in Gran Alacant, but some live in Alicante. There are lots of clubs and things in GA and a lot of Expats who have retired over here. They do Spanish classes at the library and other clubs. I am planning to set up a baby group too. Let me know if you want to come over one day.


----------



## Leanne7011 (Jan 4, 2013)

Joanna louise said:


> I have a variety of friends, but most of them are English. I am married to a Spanish man so get to use my Spanish all the time. Most of my friends live in Gran Alacant, but some live in Alicante. There are lots of clubs and things in GA and a lot of Expats who have retired over here. They do Spanish classes at the library and other clubs. I am planning to set up a baby group too. Let me know if you want to come over one day.


A baby group would be great! Please keep me updated! 

When are the Spanish classes? Do you go? 

This will all be great info for Mrs R too so hope she's sees this soon. 

Ill definitely be on to you,/SNIP/


----------



## Joanna louise (Sep 13, 2013)

Hiya, /SNIP/
How old is your little one? The Spanish classes and Baby English group is through the library in Gran Alacant so you have to sign up there and subscribe per month. They start in October. Look forward to hearing from you soon.


----------



## Leanne7011 (Jan 4, 2013)

Joanna louise said:


> Hiya, /SNIP/
> How old is your little one? The Spanish classes and Baby English group is through the library in Gran Alacant so you have to sign up there and subscribe per month. They start in October. Look forward to hearing from you soon.


He's 20 months now, not so little anymore lol. Oh right ok, ill look into that, thank you. We are going home for the weekend and coming back Sunday. Do you have a girl or not?


----------



## Leanne7011 (Jan 4, 2013)

Leanne7011 said:


> He's 20 months now, not so little anymore lol. Oh right ok, ill look into that, thank you. We are going home for the weekend and coming back Sunday. Do you have a girl or not?


Meant to say a girl or boy lol


----------



## Joanna louise (Sep 13, 2013)

Leanne7011 said:


> Meant to say a girl or boy lol


I have a little girl who is 4 months this week. I have lots of friends with children who live in this area. A few of them have babies and are off on maternity leave at the moment and some are working and have their children in the local guarderia. I will let you know about the baby and toddler groups. I am hoping to start mine soon, but depends on how many sign up. There are other groups further down the coast, but a bit far to go regularly. I can let you know when I go if you want to come along. I have got family here at the moment, but maybe we can meet up in a few weeks if you want to come to GA and we can arrange something. Hope you´re feeling a bit more settled. I know it can be hard, especially when you come back after you´ve been home!


----------



## Mrs R (Jul 25, 2013)

Joanna louise said:


> Hi there Ladies, I live in Gran Alacant and have done for the last 12 years so if you need any advice or help let me know. I am off work at the moment as I am a new mum with a gorgeous 3 month old. If you want to meet up let me know. I really don´t like to think of anyone feeling lonely as I have lots of lovely friends here. Good luck with everything and hope to hear from you soon.


Hi Joanna, I've not checked the forum for a while so what a nice surprise when I read your post!! Another mum living in Gran Alacant!! My husband (scottish), myself Rocio (spanish) and my 2 year old daughter, Alba, are moving to Gran Alacant on the 26th november. 
We dont know much about the area so it would be really appreciated any advice that you can give us. We are looking into renting a house and they recommended us Monte y Mar Urbanizacion as it is not far from the main shopping centre. We wont have a car at least at the start so we need everything within walking distance. 
Also as my husband works at sea I dont want to be living in a place where there are nobody around...
It would be good to meet up once we have moved overthere but any advice before hand would be really appreciated. 
Thanks


----------



## Joanna louise (Sep 13, 2013)

Hi there!
Its getting closer to you moving over. How exciting and a bit scary as well. It will be lovely to meet you. Please do ask if you have any questions. My sister has a daughter Ainhoa, who is 2 as well so it will be great to meet up. I am not working until next summer so I am around to meet up regularly so don´t worry about being lonely. Everyone is friendly and welcoming over here. You will have to join the baby group too. 
Where you will be living should be fine. I´m not sure about the names of all the urbanisations as there are so many. I think Monte Mar is at the bottom of the hill. I live at the top of the hill in GA and have a car, which I think is really important when you live over here to get about, but you can sort that out when you get here. 
Good luck with everything and keep in touch. Please do ask any questions. Always happy to help if I can. xx


----------



## Mrs R (Jul 25, 2013)

Joanna louise said:


> Hi there!
> Its getting closer to you moving over. How exciting and a bit scary as well. It will be lovely to meet you. Please do ask if you have any questions. My sister has a daughter Ainhoa, who is 2 as well so it will be great to meet up. I am not working until next summer so I am around to meet up regularly so don´t worry about being lonely. Everyone is friendly and welcoming over here. You will have to join the baby group too.
> Where you will be living should be fine. I´m not sure about the names of all the urbanisations as there are so many. I think Monte Mar is at the bottom of the hill. I live at the top of the hill in GA and have a car, which I think is really important when you live over here to get about, but you can sort that out when you get here.
> Good luck with everything and keep in touch. Please do ask any questions. Always happy to help if I can. xx


Thanks Joanna, it would be lovely to meet up and I would love to join the baby group too! One of the things that worry me about the move its not having anything to do with my daughter. We attend a few groups here, go to swimming lessons, playdates with friends...and I don't wont Alba to feel suddenly bored. She also goes to nursery a couple of mornings a week. Do you know anything about the local nursery? 
It's good to know that there are people living in GA all year round! We would look into getting a second hand car if needed to get around. But for the first few months I need to manage without one, that why we thought that living closer to the shopping centre it would be better as I'm not sure if there are buses to move around. 
So busy at the moment packing the house up and doing all the paperwork required. Is there a doctor surgery in GA for adults and children? 
Thanks again Joanna and looking forward to meeting you. I'll pass you my email address in the next post. 
Rocio


----------



## Joanna louise (Sep 13, 2013)

Hello there!
A pleaure to help! Hope you are ok and getting all sorted for the big move. In answer to your questions there is a clinic and library at the top of the hill in Gran Alacant. The clinic is good and the local hospital in Elche is excellent. There are a couple of Guarderias in Gran Alacant. One at the top of the hill and one at the bottom near the shopping centre. I am sure you could go and have a look around and organise something there. My niece goes to it and she loves it.

It always takes a little while to settle in, but I am sure you will enjoy living here. There are lots of parks and lots of the children and parents socialise there as the weather is nearly always good here. This autumn has been so warm and it has been 25 degrees today! We are still in summer clothes, but I think the weather is just about to turn now so it will get a bit cooler.

Look forward to hearing from you soon and send me your e-mail so we can be in contact. Kind regard Joanna


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Use the PM facility

Jo xxx


----------



## DunWorkin (Sep 2, 2010)

Has anyone heard from Leanne recently?

She has not posted here for a few weeks. I hope that means she has found friends and that she and young Callum are settled in and enjoying themselves.

If you see this Leanne please post and let us know you are ok


----------



## Leanne7011 (Jan 4, 2013)

Hi again everyone, 

I just came online and saw your msg DunWorking. Thanks for asking. Ill start a new thread now and let you know how im getting on, however, not much to update you all on!!


----------



## Mrs R (Jul 25, 2013)

Thanks for all your help and advice Joanna! I'm getting quite excited about the move but at the same time I'm getting nervous and doubting if this is what we should be doing... I guess it is normal. It would be lovely to meet you and maybe also meet with Leanne if you are still up for it? once I'm a little bit settled in Gran Alacant. We still have to find a place to rent!!!
It must be great for you that your sister is also staying in Gran Alacant. It would be nice to meet her too. 
I sent you a private message with my email. Hope you received it as I'm not too familiar with the system. 
Hope to hear from you soon
Rocio


----------



## samwayne (Feb 15, 2014)

*Hi xx*



Joanna louise said:


> Hi there Ladies, I live in Gran Alacant and have done for the last 12 years so if you need any advice or help let me know. I am off work at the moment as I am a new mum with a gorgeous 3 month old. If you want to meet up let me know. I really don´t like to think of anyone feeling lonely as I have lots of lovely friends here. Good luck with everything and hope to hear from you soon.


Hi Joanna
Are you still in Gran Alacant? 
I have just moved here from the uk with my partner and our 3 year old daughter. Xxx


----------



## Joanna louise (Sep 13, 2013)

Hiya, 

Yes I am still in Gran Alacant. How long have you been here for and how are you settling in? let me know if you need an help or advice. Good luck with everything!


----------

